# Vacmaster VP112



## reelduel (Sep 15, 2015)

I'm having a problem with my VP112. When it is pumping down the chamber, the bag inside will inflate causing the machine to not get a tight vacuum on the bag. I even find air in the bag sometimes. What is causing this. I have been so disappointed in this machine. I haven't even sealed 200 bags yet. What am I doing wrong? Everyone likes the VP112 so much. Thank you.


----------



## genek (Sep 15, 2015)

Reel, we need more information to help. First which version do you have? I have the older one with the dials.

What are you packaging? Hot foods will reboil at the lower vacuum levels.

What settings do you have set? Mine is set for 30 seconds for vacuum and 5 second for seal, I use 4 mil bags.

GeneK


----------



## reelduel (Aug 12, 2016)

Dont know why I didnt get a notification. I have the digital model.


----------



## reelduel (Aug 17, 2017)

ReelDuel said:


> I'm having a problem with my VP112. When it is pumping down the chamber, the bag inside will inflate causing the machine to not get a tight vacuum on the bag. I even find air in the bag sometimes. What is causing this. I have been so disappointed in this machine. I haven't even sealed 200 bags yet. What am I doing wrong? Everyone likes the VP112 so much. Thank you.


Im back. Been packing a bunch of bags again and same ole problem.


----------



## 3montes (Aug 18, 2017)

Having the same problem with my Duo550. At first I thought I must be doing something wrong in my technique. If I seal 15 3lb bags of pulled pork about 8 of them will have a nice tight vacuum and good seal. The others will leave some air in the bag. The settings are all to the recommended settings by the manual. Last time I used it after about 10 bags I got some error codes and had to unplug the machine to reset it. I don't think the thing worked right from day one.

It's a heavy bugger so it's going to cost me a small fortune to ship it back to Vacmaster for repairs. Might just have me a boat anchor!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Oh wait I don't have a boat! A wheel chock for my trailer rig then I guess!


----------

